# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next A trio of subclasses all sharing the same fictional power source

## PhoenixPhyre

Background--I first tried to import 3e's Incarnum system in a class I called the "Seeker of Forms." As it turns out, it was way too complicated and fiddly for my taste. So I've taken the core _fictional_ idea and boiled it down to a trio of subclasses for three of the non-casting base classes (barbarian, fighter, rogue).

*Spoiler: Formshaping*
Show


Formshapers, unlike conventional mages, don't manipulate external aether into resonant patterns. Instead, they study the essential nature of forms themselves--finding the platonic ideal of a concept and then using their personal aether to replicate this concept, often in the form of a pseudo-physical object. Often, this "form" has a blue glow and looks as if it is made out of solidified light. But each formshaper's creations are unique, since none can truly get at the perfect essence of the form.

Formshapers and conventional spell-casters are often at odds--the search for the ideal of the form is hampered by the twisting of aether involved in casting spells. And the level of control over one own's aether makes spells less effective against an experienced formshaper. As such, many cultures have trained formshapers as mage-killers or wardens for magically-endowed prisoners. In return, spell-casting-dominated cultures have often outlawed or strictly controlled the study of formshaping.



*Spoiler: Mage Hunter (Rogue)*
Show


Nicely formatted version: https://wiki.admiralbenbo.org/index....er_(Archetype)
Magic is not always appreciated. Mortal spell-casters often believe themselves the lords of creation...and act that way. Mage hunters are trained to counter those. They employ the inversion of a family of techniques called formshaping--manipulating aether into the platonic shapes of "forms". Or in this case, shaping their personal aether to disrupt patterns, especially those created by spell-casting.

Mage Hunter
Level	| Features	| Shaping Die Size
3	| Magical Awareness, Disruptive Strike, Shaping Dice	| d6
9	| Slippery Form	| d8
13	| Greater Disruptive Strike	| d8
17	| Resurgent Shaping	| d10

Features
Shaping Dice
You have four shaping dice, each of which is a d6. You use these to empower your archetype features. You regain expended dice when you complete a short or long rest. The the size of each die increases with level as shown on the Mage Hunter.

Disruptive Strike
Starting at level 3 when a creature within your reach (if wielding a melee weapon) or normal range (if wielding a ranged weapon) begins casting a spell or using a magical ability, you can use your reaction and spend a shaping die to make an attack against them with a wielded weapon. If it hits, you add the result from your shaping die to the damage dealt and the target must make a concentration check at disadvantage. On a failed check, the spell or magical ability fails and the spell slot or charge is consumed.

Magical Awareness
Also starting at level 3, you can create the effect of detect magic or identify without requiring components or a spell slot or concentration twice. You regain expended uses when you finish a long or short rest.

Slippery Form
Starting at level 9, your awareness of the limits of spell-craft has increased. You can expend a shaping die when you make an ability check or saving throw against a spell or magical effect and add the result to your total. You can do so after you know whether you've succeeded or failed.

Greater Disruptive Strike
Starting at level 13, your ability to disrupt magical effects has increased. As an action you can spend a shaping die to make an attack against a magical effect you can perceive. On an attack roll of 10 or higher, treat the effect as if you had cast dispel magic at 3rd level. For effects from higher level spells, your attack roll is the ability check; if the attack roll exceeds 10 + the spell's level, the spell effect ends. This can even disrupt magical effects that cannot be dispelled by dispel magic, such as force cage and wall of force, assuming the result is high enough.

Resurgent Shaping
Starting at level 17, you recover your ability to shape forms more quickly. When you expend your last shaping die, roll a d20. On a result of 10 or above, the shaping die is not expended.



*Spoiler: Aegis Seeker (Fighter)*
Show


https://wiki.admiralbenbo.org/index....e=Aegis_Seeker
Aegis seekers are those who have trained as formshapers, with the specific aim of protecting those around them. They focus on the essential form of the shield, shaping their personal aether into protective aegises. But what can shield can also harm, for that is the essential duality. As with all formshapers, their art is in tension with conventional spell-casting.

Aegis Seeker
Level |	Features |	Shaping Die Size
3	Arcing Shield, Manifest Shield, Shaping Dice	d6
7	Trained Intuition	d6
10	Shared Indomitability	d8
15	Spell reflection	d8
18	Resurgent Shaping	d8

Features
Manifest Shield
Starting when you pick this archetype at 3rd level, you can create an aetheric shield that functions as a normal one. As a bonus action, you can create or dismiss an aetheric shield that functions exactly as a normal shield except that it has no weight. When dismissed, it takes up no space and you can use your shield arm freely.

Additionally, at the end of a long or short rest you can form a bond with a magical shield you have in your possession. Once bonded, the shield becomes part of you and can be summoned or dismissed exactly as if it were your aetheric shield. You can only benefit from one shield at a time, aetheric or physical.

Arcing Shield
Starting at 3rd level, as long as you have a shield active (aethereal or bonded), you can use that shield as a weapon. It functions as a thrown (30/120), returning light melee weapon dealing force damage equal to a roll of your shaping die on a hit. Additionally, it functions normally for two-weapon-fighting regardless of the properties of any other wielded weapon. If you have bonded to a magical shield that provides a bonus to AC, it provides the same bonus to attack and damage when used as a weapon. Since what you are throwing is actually an aetheric copy of the weapon, throwing it does not deprive you of the benefit of your shield. Using the shield as a weapon consumes a shaping die if it hits.

Shaping Dice
You have 4 shaping dice, each of which is a d6. You use these to empower your archetype features. You regain expended dice when you complete a short or long rest. The the size of each die increases with level as shown on the Aegis Seeker table.

Trained Intuition
Starting at 7th level, you can expend a shaping die to substitute your Intelligence modifier for Wisdom or Charisma when making an ability check or saving throw that would normally use one of those two ability scores. When you do so, roll the shaping die and add the result to the total for the check.

Shared Indomitability
Starting at 10th level, your Indomitable class feature can be used when you or an ally you can see within 30 feet fails a saving throw. When you use this feature on yourself or someone else, you can also expend a shaping die and add it to the result.

Spell Reflection
Starting at 15th level, when you are targeted by any spell, spell attack or magical effect, you can use your reaction and expend a shaping die to make a proficient Intelligence check, adding the shaping die to the total against a DC of 10 + the spell level (or half the creature's CR for non-spell magical effects). On a success, the spell is reflected against the caster. None of the original targets suffer any effects, and the caster must make any relevant saving throws against their own DC, suffering the normal effect depending on the result.

Resurgent Shaping
Starting at level 18, your shaping dice are fully restored both at the end of a long or short rest or when you roll initiative and have none remaining.



*Spoiler: Path of the Whirling Blade (Barbarian)*
Show


https://wiki.admiralbenbo.org/index....Whirling_Blade
Those that follow the Path of the Whirling Blade seek to embody the essential nature of the blade. As formshapers, they manipulate their personal aether into forms, the platonic ideal of a particular concept. In this case, curved blades. As a side effect, those of the Whirling Blade dance like (angry, hulking) tornadoes across the battlefield, striking seemingly randomly, leaving devastation in their wake.

Level	 | Features	Shaping Die Size
3	Aetheric Weapons, Blade Dance, Shaping Dice	d6
6	Flash Step	d8
10	Shielding Tempest	d8
14	Warp Strike	d10

Features
Shaping Dice
You have 4 shaping dice, each of which is a d6. You use these to empower your archetype features. You regain expended dice when you complete a short or long rest. The the size of each die increases with level as shown on the Whirling Blade table.

Aetheric Weapons
Starting when you choose this archetype at level 3, you can manifest aetheric blades from one or both of your hands as a bonus action. These glittering blue swords count as light melee weapons with the thrown (60/120) property. Their damage die is equal to your shaping die and they deal your choice of slashing or piercing damage. When you throw one of them as an attack, it reappears instantly in your hands after the attack completes, hit or miss.

Additionally, you can choose to meld with up to two one-handed magical weapons you are touching at the end of a long rest. While bonded, the weapons disappear and any magical properties they possess are replicated on your aetheric blades.

Blade Dance
You gain the two-weapon fighting style. When you hit with your aetheric blades, you can spend a shaping die to increase the damage done by the amount rolled.

Flash Step
Starting at level 6, while you are raging you can use your reaction to move up to your speed toward anyone who attacked you or cast a spell with you as a target. This movement does not provoke opportunity attacks if you expend a shaping die as part of the reaction.

Shielding Tempest
Starting at 10th level, you can expend a shaping die when you are targeted by a ranged attack. If you do so, make an attack roll against the attacker's AC. On a hit, you suffer no ill effects from the attack and the attacker instead takes the normal damage of the attack + the amount you rolled on your shaping die. You can only use this once per turn.

Warp Strike
Starting at 14th level, when you make a thrown attack with your aetheric blade and hit, you can choose to teleport next to the target.

----------

